# the earmuffs every woodworker should have



## sbryan55

Nice review. I may have to look into these. They sure beat cranking up the radio to drown out the equipment and then get yelled at for having the radio too loud that I can't hear what my wife is saying. 

Thanks for the post.


----------



## teenagewoodworker

those look nice. I'll have to check them out. thanks for the review.


----------



## motthunter

sorry.. I missed what you said.. I had my cheap ear protectors on.


----------



## moshel

motthunter: NEVER wear your cheap earmuffs when typing on the computer! VERY dangerous!


----------



## reluctant

This review came up at the perfect time as I'm in the market for some hearing protection. Thanks for the great review!


----------



## jcees

Yepper, I've got a set from a competing company and wouldn't take anything for them. They're sweet enough that I forget I've got them on while working. I mean, I can't even hear my cell phone ring… sweeeeeeet!

Highly recommended.

always,
J.C.


----------



## joecumbo

I have a peltor Alert AM/FM Radio Headset but it doesn't have the "active surround noise filtering" yours has. How much does this type cost?

Thanks,

Joe


----------



## Çggghgyt

Amazon has them for $109.99.


----------



## moshel

the name on amazon is "Peltor M2RX7A Alert AM/FM Radio Headset". Here it is sold under different name. after using these for 5 months, i still think they are the greatest thing since sliced bread. another bonus is that because i wear them all the time, I get no sawdust in my ears


----------



## moshel

I have them for a couple of years now and they perform perfectly on daily basis (other than one embarrassing time that i put the batteries the other way around .

this is one of my few most cherished tools that I take with me everywhere. I also use it for lawn mowing. i couldn't and wouldn't be without it now.


----------



## a1Jim

Good review


----------



## Karson

Great review. I'm getting more used to putting on Ear Protection.


----------



## rrdesigns

Can you hear your saws, sanders, etc. when the radio is on? I know the danger zone decibels are blocked but what about the rest? I'm just wondering how safe it is if you drown out all of the machine sounds with the radio.


----------



## moshel

yes, you can hear your machinery. you should be smart enough not to put your radio on such high volume that you wont be able to hear anything…. otherwise, evolution will kick in


----------

